# WTB: Seiko SBDJ013 (new solar diver)



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bit of a long shot as I believe these were only released at the end of May and are JDM only, but if anyone's got one of the new Seiko solar divers they're willing to part with, please let me know.

Thanks,
Andy


----------

